# LS2 heads $?



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

What are used LS2 heads going for? One of the guys at the speed shop wanted to buy them off me. I asked him what he was putting them in and he hesitated. He then said he wasn't putting them in anything, that he was going to have them ported at the local machine shop and turn around and sell them. I felt he was trying to low-ball me. I also didn't want to sell them to a guy who wouldn't get any actual use out of them. So that being said, what is a fair price for them, without screwing the buyer or the seller?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

they are going from 250-450 on ebay right now


----------



## hookemdevils22 (Mar 27, 2010)

check ls1tech classifieds


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Moved the thread for you.


----------

